# فحص وصيانة الكباري



## محمد حمزه (27 يونيو 2006)

*فحص وصيانة الكباري*​اعداد د.م : عبده خلف محمد نجاه 
هذا المقال نشر بمجلة المهندسين المصرية العدد رقم 533 بتاريخ ابريل 2002
منذ فترة قريبة تم افتتاح مشروع مبارك -السلام العملاق اعلي قناة السويس الذي يربط قارتي أفريقيا واسيا والذي يعد اعلي كوبري معلق في العالم. ويأتي هذا المشروع شاهدا علي نهضة مصر في مجال مشروعات النقل واستمرارا لمسيرة طويلة من التقدم بمجال إنشاءات الكباري. ونظرا لما حبا الله به مصر من نيل عظيم ينساب بين أرجاءها من الجنوب إلى الشمال تم إنشاء مجموعة كبيرة من الكباري عليه لربط شبكة الطرق شرقا وغربا والمساهمة في زيادة رقعة التعمير والتنمية بالوادي. ذلك بالإضافة للكباري العلوية التي يتم إنشاءها داخل المدن وخارجها لحل مشاكل واختنا قات المرور وزيادة سيولته وتدفقه . ويعتبر مجال فحص وصيانة الكباري من المجالات الهامة للحفاظ علي هذه الثروة القومية من الكباري وإطالة العمر الإنشائي لها. ونسوف نعرض هنا لأهم المتطلبات الأساسية بهذا المجال.​ 
1*- أساسيات فحص الكباري:*

*أ - مؤهلات ومسئولات القائم بأعمال الفحص والتفتيش:*​

إن الغرض الرئيسي من أعمال فحص وصيانة الكباري هو الحفاظ علي السلامة العامة والثقة وتأكيد جودة وسلامة هذه الكباري . وهذا يتطلب أعمال فحص وصيانة شاملة وان يكون القائم بأعمال الفحص والتفتيش واسع الاطلاع وعلي دراية بالسلوك الإنشائي للكباري ومعرفة بالتصميم وتطبيقات الإنشاء المماثلة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يجب أن يكون فريق الفحص والتفتيش من الأقوياء بدنيا لان عملهم يتطلب الجهد لفحص العناصر المختلفة وبارتفاعات وأماكن مختلفة والعمل لأيام متتالية. وهناك بعض المسئوليات الرئيسية للقائم بأعمال الفحص والتفتيش للكباري وهي:
 

- القدرة علي تمييز المشاكل البسيطة والتي يمكن إصلاحها قبل البدء في الإصلاحات الرئيسية

- القدرة علي تمييز مكونات وأجزاء الكوبري التي تحتاج إصلاح حتي نتجنب الإصلاحات الرئيسية
- القدرة علي معرفة الأماكن والظروف الخطيرة
- القدرة علي إعداد تقرير فحص دقيق مسجلا به التوصيات المطلوبة للإصلاح
- التزود بالمساعدة باستخدام بعض البرامج المخصصة لفحص وصيانة الكباري​

*ب - فترات الفحص والتفتيش الدوري:*​
​

فترات الفحص والتفتيش أو المدة الزمنية المقررة لتكرار فحص الكباري تتحدد طبقا لمجموعة عوامل مثل خصائص المرور – عمر الكوبري - حالة الكوبري – زيادة أعباء التحميل – تأثر الكوبري تحت التحميل المتكرر ( الإعياء أو fatigue ) وتعتبر الجهة المالكة هي المنوطة بتحديد الفترة المناسبة للفحص والتفتيش الدوري لأي كوبري. عموما فان بعض المواصفات العالمية مثل (NBIS) الأمريكية اشترطت أن تتم أعمال التفتيش والفحص الدوري للكباري علي فترات منتظمة لا تتجاوز سنتان وأما بالسبة للعناصر التي تحت الماء والتي لا يمكن فحصها بصريا وبتدقيق واضح والتي فحصت من قبل فانه يتم فحصها في فترات لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات.



*ج- أدوات الفحص والتفتيش :*
لكي يجري فحص دقيق وشامل يجب أن تتوفر له الأدوات الصحيحة الكاملة. ومن ابسط الاحتياجات الواجب توافرها مع فريق الفحص هي شريط للجيب 2م – شريط 30م – مطرقة – مكشطة – مفك – فرشاة سلك – طباشير ملون – بطارية إضاءة – منظار – حزام بجراب – وحقيبة حاملة. بعض الأدوات الأخرى المفيدة مثل ورنيه – عدسة مكبرة – قلم طلاء – مقياس للشروخ – كاميرا – وعدد إسعاف أولى. بالإضافة إلى بعض الأدوات الخاصة مثل أجهزة الاختبار غير المتلفة وأجهزة الفحص تحت الماء.


*د- الأمان خلال الفحص:*
يعتبر أمان فريق الفحص والتفتيش وكذلك الجمهور مستخدمي الكوبري خلال عملية الفحص ذو أهمية عالية تجنبا لأي حوادث. ويجب علي فريق البحث مراعاة تطبيق وسائل الأمان القياسية بصرامة. ويعتبر قائد فريق التفتيش هو المسئول عن توفير بيئة أمنية لباقي الفريق والجمهور وتنظيم عمل الفريق بمجموعات زوجية. ولأدنى وقاية أمنية أثناء العمل يجب علي فريق التفتيش ارتداء – قبعات أمان (خوذ) – قفازات عمل – صد يري واقي – قمصان كم طويل – سترة نجاة – كمامة – وأحزمة أمان كما يجب أن تكون الملابس مناسبة للمناخ والبيئة التي يتم العمل بها. بالإضافة إلى العناية عند استخدام سلالم ومشايات الكباري والتي قد تكون متآكلة أو معرضة للكسر والانهيار عند استخدامها.​
​

*هـ - تقارير الفحص والتفتيش:*
تساهم تقارير الفحص في تثبيت وترسيخ تاريخ أي كوبري كما تفيد في تقدير قيم متطلبات الإصلاح واحتياجات الصيانة للكباري. ويجب أن تعد هذه التقارير بطريقة مفصلة ومحددة تحديدا كاملا وان يتم توصيف أي عيوب أو مشاكل بدقة كافية بحيث يتمكن أي مهندس في المستقبل من مقارنة نسبة زيادة التأثر للكوبري. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يجب أن يشتمل التقرير جميع مكونات وعناصر الكوبري وأي ملاحظات هامة مثل سرعة التحميل – أو تحميل غير عادي – ارتفاع مؤشر المياه – وجود إعاقات مرورية – وجود أعمال مجاورة – وجود إصلاحات أو ترميمات تمت منذ فترة قريبة. كما يجب ذكر أي تعديل في الأبعاد قد ينتج من أعمال صيانة سابقة. ​

وتعتبر الصور الفوتوغرافية والرسومات من اكثر الطرق فعالية في وصف أي عيوب أو مشاكل في العناصر المختلفة. وفي نهاية القرير يعطي بعض التوجيهات العملية لمنع حدوث تلك العيوب بالكوبري مستقبلا وكذلك ينص علي التوصيات الخاصة بتوصيف نوع الصيانة المطلوبة وحساب تقديرات المواد اللازمة .​​


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 يونيو 2006)

2*- طرق الفحص والتفتيش:*
وفيه عرض لاهم العناصر التي يتم فحصها من الكوبري واهم الملاحظات والعيوب التي يتم التركيز عليها أثناء الفحص

*أ – العناصر الخرسانية:* 
فحص العناصر الخرسانية يتم أما بالفحص البصري أو باستخدام بعض الاختبارات الفيزيائية ومن العيوب التي يمكن ملاحظاتها بالفحص البصري هي وجود الشروخ – بقع الصدأ ( Rust stains ). ويجب علي القائم بأعمال الفحص إدراك انه ليست كل الشروخ تتساوى في أهميتها فالشروخ تنقسم الي نوعين شروخ إنشائية والتي تنشأ نتيجة لاعباء التحميل ( DL + LL) ويجب أن تسترعي الانتباه و شروخ غير إنشائية وهي عادة تنشأ من التمدد الحراري والانكماش وهي شروخ لا تعبر عن مقدرة العنصر الإنشائية ولكن يجب تسجليها لأنها قد تؤدي في بعض الأحيان الي مشاكل تستلزم إجراء الصيانة لها. بقع الصدأ والتي تكون موجودة علي سطح الخرسانة تعد واحدة من العلامات الدالة علي وجود صدأ بحديد التسليح والذي تنتج عنه تقص مقاومته وكذلك نقص التماسك (bond) بينه وبين الخرسانة. ومن الاختبارات الفيزيائية التي تجري أثناء الفحص اختبار الطرق الصوتي (hammer sounding) ويستخدم في الكشف عن المساحات من الخرسانة التي لاتصدر صوتا رنانا عند الطرق عليها وبالتالي تحدد الأجزاء الخرسانية الرخوة (Delamination) وهي :​



أجزاء يجب إزالتها وهي تحدث غالبا في الأجزاء الخارجية من الخرسانة أو الغطاء الخرساني لحديد التسليح وسببه الرئيسي حدوث تمدد أو صدأ لحديد التسليح نتيجة لاقتحام الكلوريدات أو الأملاح. وطريقة الطرق الصوتي غير عملية في المساحات الكبيرة وفي هذه الحالة تستخدم طريقة سلسلة الجذب (Chain drag) لتجديد الأماكن المتجانسة من الخرسانة بدقة معقولة وهي طريقة سريعة وغير مكلفة. وهناك طرق اخري للفحص ذات تقنية متقدمة مثل الاختبارات المتلفة وغير المتلفة (destructive and nondestructive tests) يتم استخدامها أيضا لفحص العناصر الخرسانية مثل اختبار الكور (اختبار متلف) و طريقة الارتداد لتحديد مقاومة الخرسانة والباكوميتر لتحديد مكان التسليح (اختبارات غير متلفة). 

​*ب- العناصر المعدنية: *

من العيوب الشائعة في العناصر المعدنية – الصدأ – الشروخ – الاجهادات الزائدة .​
​

الشروخ عادة تنشأ عند الوصلات بمناطق نهاية اللحام أو الأماكن المؤكسدة المتآكلة من العنصر وعندئذ تزداد عبر القطاع حتي يحدث الانهيار له. وهناك بعض الشروخ المهمة تحدث في الكباري المعدنية من جراء الأحمال المتكررة (fatigue cracking) يمكن أن يتسبب في الانهيار المفاجى ويؤدي إلى الكوارث. ويمكن اكتشاف الشروخ بالفحص البصري بعد تنظيف أسطح تلك الأجزاء جيدا أو باستخدام بعض الاختبارات مثل فحص الصبغة المخترقة (dye-penetrant) لتحديد مكان وعرض الشروخ. 

اكثر الإتلاف الذي يدرك في العناصر المعدنية يكون من الصدأ. ويجب تسجيل أماكن وسبب واتساع الصدأ لاستخدامه في حساب تقديرات الصيانة أخذه كمقياس لمنع اقل إتلاف في المستقبل.

هناك بعض الأضرار الأخرى المتوقع حدوثها بسبب الاجهادات الزائدة – اصطدام المركبات – الحريق . علامات الإتلاف الناتجة من الاجهادات الزائدة هي الاستطالة اللدنه (yielding) او تناقص مساحة مقطع القطاع(necking) في عناصر الشد وحدوث التواء (buckling) في العناصر المضغوطة. واما اصطدام المركبات فيؤدي الي نقص بالقطاع وحدوث شروخ وتشوهات شكلية. وهناك بعض الاختبارات ذات تقنية متقدمة تستخدم لفحص العناصر المعدنية ومن هذه الاختبارات غير المتلفة – اختبار علم الإصدار الصوتي لتحديد منشأ الشروخ –اختبار المسح بالكمبيوتر لتصور ووصف العيوب الداخلية – اختبار الموجات فوق الصوتية للكشف عن الشروخ في الأماكن المسطحة الملساء. 


​
​*ج – كراسي الارتكاز (Bearing): *​


تصنف كراسي الارتكاز في الكباري إلي نوعين معدني (Metal) - ومطاطي (Elastomeric) . ​


أحيانا تتوقف كراسي الارتكاز المعدنية عن الحركة المقررة لها ولا تعمل كما لو كانت متجمدة ويحدث هذا لعدة أسباب منها – الصدأ – عوائق ميكانيكية في الحركة – وجود عوائق للحركة من حصى وحطام . وهذه الكراسي المتجمدة الحركة ينتج عنها بعض الأضرار للكوبري مثل حدوث انحناء أو التواء وعدم استقامة واستواء العناصر الخرسانية . من العيوب الأخرى الممكن حدوثها بكراسي الارتكاز المعدنية - فقدان الترابط بين الأجزاء – حدوث شروخ بأماكن اللحام – والصدأ علي سطح الانزلاق – ارتكاز اللوح السفلي علي جزء من القاعدة وحدوث انحناء بالمفاتيح العرضية.​​


ومن العيوب التي تتوقع في كراسي الارتكاز من النوع المطاطي حدوث نتوءات كبيرة بالحشو -حدوث انفلاق وانشقاق بين لوحي القاعدة ونقص التماسك بينهما. علي القائم بأعمال الفحص أن يكون مدركا لأهمية حالة كراسي الارتكاز وان يضع التوصيات والقياسات الصحيحة التي تجعل كراسي الارتكاز تعمل علي نحو دقيق. ومن الواضح أن تلف كراسي الارتكاز يؤثر علي عناصر إنشائية أخرى مع الوقت لذلك فان إصلاح هذا التلف يمكن اعتباره من الأعمال الوقائية.​ 
*د – الفواصل (Joint seals): *​


الفواصل في الكباري لها فائدة أساسية وهي إتاحة عملية التمدد والانكماش للجزء العلوي من الكوبري بالإضافة إلي تيسير الانتقال السلس من الطريق إلي سطح الكوبري.​

ويحدث الإتلاف في الفواصل نتيجة حركة وتأثير المركبات الدائم عليها – الزيادات الكبيرة والغير متوقعة في درجات الحرارة – تجمع الأتربة والمخلفات بها. التلف الذى يحدث من حركة المركبات وتجمع المخلفات بها تؤدي اقتلاعها إن تمزقها أو جذب وتلف مسامير التثبيت لها. أما في حالة الارتفاع الكبير في درجات الحرارة فيحدث انهيار للتماسك بين الفاصل وسطح الكوبري ويؤدي إلي اقتلاع الفاصل . 

الفواصل المستخدمة في الكباري تنقسم من حيث الصناعة إلي فواصل مفتوحة وفواصل مغلقة.

الفواصل المفتوحة تسمح بتساقط المياه والأتربة من خلالها وقد تودي إلي حدوث أضرار بكراسي الارتكاز. الفواصل المغلقة لاتسمح بتساقط المياه والمخلفات من خلالها وقد تكون فواصل مضغوطة – منصهرة – فواصل منزلقة – أو شرائح مغلفة. وأي إتلاف يحدث في مادة الفاصل يسبب دخول الماء إلي ارتكاز الفاصل وتلفه وتجميع الأتربة بداخلة وقد يتسبب في توقف حركة التمدد والانكماش للكوبري وحدوث شروخ بالعناصر الإنشائية . وبالتالي يحدث زيادة تأثر الكوبري بالمركبات وتقليل قدرته في تحمل الأحمال الحية بكفاءة.​


----------



## محمد زين الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

